# What are these little umbrella shaped plants in Ozarks?



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

I looked on the Mo extension site, but short of clicking on every plant....they are all over the place in pasture and woods. I'm sure someone here knows. Thanks


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are Mayapples.


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

Those are may apples. I've always read the fruit is poisonous. We have tons of them here in the hills of Indiana.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh thank you...now I can look them up.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yup, MayApples. Once those are about that tall, its time to start mushroom hunting.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

OH I 'm so glad you asked about these libertygirl. I have been wanting to snap a photo and ask the same question. My girls think they are Barbie trees.


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

The fruit is supposed to be edible once fully ripe but I've never been able to get to one at the right time !!


----------

